# A friendly conversation,



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 21, 2009)

I took this pic this past fall, of Jenna and Ella, but just came across it. I think they were having a chat about how to keep "MOM" on her toes, with the longears.






Corinne


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 21, 2009)

Jenna looks like she just said "Oops, there she is. Don't let on we were talking about her!"





They are lovely girls!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 21, 2009)

Very pretty ladies! They look like they are real sweet!


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful picture, why don't mind stand still for photos


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 24, 2009)

Talking about you behind your back. Good thing you caught them, hard telling what they would have come up with.


----------

